# catfish tournament may 21 aberdeen ohio



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

going to have a tournament it will be rod and reel only 2 man team per boat $20 per team 1 fish per boat :B bigest fish takes all the cash all fish are c and r NO DEAD FISH WILL BE WEIGHED 7pm-7am need to try to get a rough head count of every one so far 8 boats coming 1-937-217-0332


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

Bump.........


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

is that the public ramp off of 52?


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

yes one at the park


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

Bump Bump .........


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

it still on for 7?


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

looking more like 8 show up around 6:45 put boats in around 730 and turn em losses around 7:45


----------

